# Trailer Brakes NEED HELP plz



## Jeepster (Sep 10, 2009)

I have just installed a Tekonsha Voyager brake controller in my 2003 Chevy Avalanche. I used the harness that just plugs into the truck under the dash. When I connect the 7 blade RV plug from my trailer to the truck the LED light comes on the controller. I have tried to adjust the controller so the LED light turns from green to red and so forth. I was unable to get it adjusted so I had not brakes on the trailer. So what I did next was pulled the breakaway switch on the trailer to see if the brakes would lock up. The Breaks locked on the trailer. So I know the brakes are working so then I went back inside the truck and tried to adjust the controller and to my surprise the LED turn red so I was able to now adjust the controller. So off I went around the block to adjust the controller so the braking power was good everything seemed fine. The next morning when we were to leave I had no trailer brakes. Now when I pull the breakaway switch the brakes are not working and I cannot adjust the controller now. Can anyone give me any ideas? I am going on another trip in a few days and the closes shop cannot get me in for a week. SO IF ANYONE OUT THERE HAS ANY IDEAS THEY WOULD BE MOSTLY APPRECIATED. THANKS.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a tek. controller also and if I remember correctly, it was pretty important to mount it level. Also there are several different power levels to set it on and only fine tune with the rheostat.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not trying to be a SA, just offer my advice: Does Tekonsha have a 1-800 number to call for tech help? Could you do a "Google" search for a way to contact Tekonsha for help before the shop can see you? I have a heavy trailer and a controller in my truck also so I feel that I know how imporant it is to have those trailer brakes working. Good Luck, David


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I have had trouble with the connections on mine were the trailer plugs into the truck. I give it a shot of wd 40 (about the only thing I found this product useful for) plug and unplug the connection a few times. This usually takes care of the problem.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Post schematics, links, etc.


----------

